# New Member/outbacker Sydney 31rqs



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello,








My Wife & I are long time campers in North Carolina / South Carolina.
This forum has great info----Thank You All
We are thinking about buying a 05 31RQS Sydney.
But there is a "T" handle under the center of slideout!
The salesman didn't know what it operated,can anybody help me with this?
I seen the black & grey "T" handle---looked the same as those--

Thanks in Advance,
Dennis


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Some models have 2 grey tanks...one for the sink and one for the shower







(we have different model but I'll bet someone has that one and will be here soon to confirm)

Welcome to the site! Ask any and all questions you may have and we'll try to be of help!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com
*
We have two grey tanks in our 26RKS one for the kitchen sink & one for the bathroom.

Tami


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Judi & Tami.
The monitor panel only had 1 gray tank








That's why I am confused.
With covered bottom I can't see where handle goes either.
We going back tomorrow to look farther..

Thanks again,
Dennis


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm not sure, the only "T" handle that I am aware of is the Tanks. 
How come your baby isn't







?

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi NC RVer
















to Outbackers! 

Our 28krs has two gray T handles as well as a black.

Hopefully someone will chime in soon as to what that T handle is for...
You could always just pull it and see what happens









Good luck!!


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Too Funny Dawn! I thought the same thing...just pull it and find out


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

My Sydney fiver has 3 t handles: 2 for the grey tanks and 1 for the black tank. One of the grey tank handles is right over the second axle. It is for the galley tank. I would imagine most Sydneys are like that. One good think is that Keystone made the Sydneys and Montananas with 1 main hose connection which is a big convenience when at the dump station. pcm


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BeachHut said:


> Too Funny Dawn! I thought the same thing...just pull it and find out


Exactly! If it's a 2005 model, there's bound to be something left in there...it's just a question of what


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Too Funny Dawn! I thought the same thing...just pull it and find out


Exactly! If it's a 2005 model, there's bound to be something left in there...it's just a question of what















[/quote]


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have an 06 31RQS. The handle between the tires is for the kitchen (galley) tank. I found it by accident. The salesman never showed me that one.

Mark


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you all !!!!!
Really glad I found this site








Everybody is helpful & nice.

I guess my baby is tired







Tami

Fawn
We going by to lot to look again---before we buy it----gonna pull it & run back a few feet









Dennis


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

mswalt said:


> I have an 06 31RQS. The handle between the tires is for the kitchen (galley) tank. I found it by accident. The salesman never showed me that one.
> 
> Mark











Thank Mark,
Does your monitor panel show 2 grey tanks?
I think this one only had 1 on panel---not sure tho.
Wifey had me looking @ several different campers









Dennis


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Your Dancing Baby is Looking Good.









Tami


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It's definitely for the 2nd grey water tank for the kitchen sink, but I'm really surprised the monitor only shows one.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> It's definitely for the 2nd grey water tank for the kitchen sink, but I'm really surprised the monitor only shows one.


Agreed. Never could figure that one out.

I never really look at the monitors anyway. When the kitchen sink backs up, it's time to pull the handle between the tires. Shower or bathroom sink back up, pull the other. Toilet backs up, you've got more problems than a full tank. Change your diet.









Mark


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

RizFam said:


> Your Dancing Baby is Looking Good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










It's looks better because you helped me!


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> It's definitely for the 2nd grey water tank for the kitchen sink, but I'm really surprised the monitor only shows one.










The monitor does show 2 gray tanks








We looked @ tooo many different campers---I got mixed up (I stay that way anyway)
Thanks for the Reply

Dennis


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NC RVer said:


> Your Dancing Baby is Looking Good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










It's looks better because you helped me!









[/quote]

My Pleasure!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you got everthing sorted out.

Enjoy the Outback...that is a GREAT trailer!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com







and Congrats on that tt.

Brian


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group. Glad to see you with us.


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

We brought it home last night!!
Guess yall will have to put up with us for awhile 
Thanks to all that helped us!!
*Great folks=Great forum*
Dennis


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Whew! I'll jump in to save the day!

3 tanks...

2 grey, 1 front galley, 1 shower/bathroom sink
1 black, well... for the poopa

On the moniter, 2 grey, 1 black. but dont rely on them, they are somewhat..."off" most of the time.

You'll need to do some stretching excercises to pull that center grey tank handle, under the slide when deployed. and watch your head when your under there!

I'm glad I could help out! oh- you already had the info?

never mind....


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Whew! I'll jump in to save the day!
> 
> 3 tanks...
> 
> ...


thank god for you Kevin, what would they have done without your speedy and expert advice


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NC RVer said:


> We brought it home last night!!
> Guess yall will have to put up with us for awhile
> Thanks to all that helped us!!
> *Great folks=Great forum*
> Dennis


that is great news...now where are the pictures?


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

3athlete said:


> Whew! I'll jump in to save the day!
> 
> 3 tanks...
> 
> ...


thank god for you Kevin, what would they have done without your speedy and expert advice








[/quote]

He might know me








Always have to tell me sumthing twice!








Thanks for reply Calvin

Dennis


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We brought it home last night!!
> Guess yall will have to put up with us for awhile
> Thanks to all that helped us!!
> *Great folks=Great forum*
> Dennis


that is great news...now where are the pictures?








[/quote]

Starting rain as soon as we got it home








Here are a few DW took.

More uploaded ASAP!

Dennis


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good hope you enjoy it, Happy Camping








Welcome to Outbacker's


----------

